# IWC vs Zenith Pilot Chronograph



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, I am planning to buy a watch and am looking into these two watches. I would like to get your inputs for me to choose the right one for me. I would like to use it formally and casually:

IWC Pilot Chronograph










Zenith Pilot Chronograph


----------



## lindstd (Feb 8, 2012)

Have you thought about the IWC Portuguese Chronograph as well?


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

lindstd said:


> Have you thought about the IWC Portuguese Chronograph as well?


It looks very nice, but I think it's not as versatile as the Pilot Chronograph which you can use as a dress watch or casually.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I like both and you can't go wrong with either of them but the IWC 3717 is a classic.


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

Cybotron said:


> I like both and you can't go wrong with either of them but the IWC 3717 is a classic.


Thanks for the input Richard  I am also leaning towards the 3717.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

The 3717 is a classic, no doubt, but that Zenith has such a clean bi-compax design and their renowned El Primero movement under the hood--I'd go with the Zenith hands down. I'm not a big fan of the vast majority of Zenith designs, but this one is a winner. And just look at this movement! It kills the modified 7750 in the IWC.


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

flyingpicasso said:


> The 3717 is a classic, no doubt, but that Zenith has such a clean bi-compax design and their renowned El Primero movement under the hood--I'd go with the Zenith hands down. I'm not a big fan of the vast majority of Zenith designs, but this one is a winner. And just look at this movement! It kills the modified 7750 in the IWC.


Hi, thanks! The in-house movement and the case back is actually the one letting me think twice =D


----------



## hkustch (Feb 13, 2012)

prefer IWC for front view but zenith for back view


----------



## vbomega (Jan 31, 2010)

It depends what you are looking for. If it's just looks/design - they both look great. If you care what's under the hood, Zenith wins hands down. Legendary manufacture column wheel high-beat chronograph movement.

And Zenith watches are known to be very fairly priced, unlike IWC.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Seems like the zenith isn't really a pilot's watch since it's got an exhibition case back. Don't think it comes with the requisite 
Anti-magnetic capabilities. But then again, most of us who owns the 3717 aren't pilots either. Haha


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's really *apples* and *oranges* in my book. Granted, to the casual observer, these are very similar watches, but at closer inspection, you'll find a few major differences. Especially under the hood. The Zenith is powered by their signature hi-beat movement (5 Hz / 36,000 bph) and the IWC by a modified Valjoux 7750 (running at 4 Hz / 28,800 bph).

Ask yourself what you value more / interests you more and maybe read up on hi-beat movements - I for one will add a hi-beat watch to my collection at some point in time. And maybe even more important: what does your heart say? You really can't go wrong with either, so just get the one you like best.

RonB


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

3717 for me. Classic design and you won't get tired looking at it. Remember, you'd be looking at the face most of the time, not the back. 
Also, the modified ETA movement is very reliable.


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

I concur with hdms.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I like the IWC better. The Zenith looks like an owl :-d

Seriously, with the IWC, you are paying for the brand, and it is a classic. But that why we buy IWC isn't it?


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

IWC speaks to me as a brand a bit more than Zenith. I also place a personal value on reliability and simplicity, so the 7750 is actually a bit of a plus for me personally. That said, I think the Zenith might be the better watch. I am not sure about price, but that might be a deal maker or breaker. The Zenith looks like it might dress up a bit better.


----------



## neil1970 (Sep 8, 2009)

hdms said:


> 3717 for me. Classic design and you won't get tired looking at it. Remember, you'd be looking at the face most of the time, not the back.
> Also, the modified ETA movement is very reliable.


I do like the zenith but I agree. Also as said, the Zeniths not a true pilots watch due to the display back. 
I also think the rounded case on the Zenith looks a bit more traditional/dress style compared to the iwc which definitely looks cleaner, sharper, more sporty.


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all for your comments and suggestions! Finally pulled the trigger on a 3717 and I love it to bits! =)


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

FYI. The new Pilots are already available in the IWC Boutique here in Singapore =)


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

alvinpaul said:


> FYI. The new Pilots are already available in the IWC Boutique here in Singapore =)


What did you think of the new Pilot compared to the one you bought?


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

anonymousmoose said:


> What did you think of the new Pilot compared to the one you bought?


The size difference isn't noticeable, but the price difference is...LOL

Not much difference, but the new one seems to have lots of things going around with the introduction of the three dates. The 3717 looks more clean IMO.


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

I would get the IWC. My considerations are purely aesthetics.


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

congrats on your purchase. now show us some pics @@ lol


----------



## GGTK (Sep 4, 2009)

Zenith looks like it would dress up better and it has the historic chrono caliber inside..


----------



## roguehog (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, the 3777 looks busier then the 3717.

They even added the Arabic minutes on the outer most circumference of the dial.


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

I got a lemon. The second of the chronograph doesnt go back to 12 oclock =( I called my AD and they told me that they need to bring it to the service centre =(


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

that sucks. shouldn't they just change it to another one or just refund you the money?


----------



## alvinpaul (Mar 7, 2012)

I went to the AD and they replaced it. I checked the chrono and it is working fine. I hope there are no more issues.

At first they were saying that they have to have it checked by the service center but later on they decided to replace it.


----------



## Mozo Jojo (Oct 21, 2012)

Congrats on the watch, a definitely maybe on my list as well, BUT Zenith Pilot Doublematic is a must  in my book at least. And to be honest comparing IWC to Zenith is like comparing Rolex to Hamilton . I think the El Primero is the best chrono movement there is.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


> What did you think of the new Pilot compared to the one you bought?


Sorry for replying so late.

I honestly like the one I bought better. I am warming up to the triple date wheel, gives it an instrumental look, but I don't like the way it forced the placement of the text.


----------

